# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Golden State. 10:30pm FSBayPlus / WGN NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*@*









*Chicago Bulls (0-5) (0-2 on road) @ Golden State Warriors (1-7) (0-3 at home)









The Arena in Oakland, Wednesday November 17th, 2004
Chicago @ Golden State 10:30pm FSBayPlus / WGN NBALP*

*Probable Starters* 





































*Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> TauCeramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Hofstra-5'11-CLAXTON <> MichiganState-6'6-RICHARDSON <> Duke-6'9-DUNLEAVY <> NotreDame-6'11-MURPHY <> UConn-6'10-ROBINSON*​


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

START DENG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Start Deng!!!!:grinning:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>smARTmouf</b>!
> START DENG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


if i was the coach, deng would start no doubt....but skiles wont learn it in this life.

meanwhile i say we'll win this game...

bulls 108
warriors 101

hinrich 10/3/7
piatkowski 12
nocioni 8/8
chandler 14/20
curry 22/8
deng 18/8
duhon 7/7


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

103







95


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

If we control the boards, we win. We need to put two halves together in order to beat this bad team.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Considering we are 0-5 I'm positive about what I've seen this year, especially the last two games.

Bulls 103
Warriors 86


START DENG XXX


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

the warriors are better than the nets, and the bull are on the road this time, and the bull played last nite.

GSW: 106
Bullz: 99


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

st win

Bulls 99

GS 94

Eddy 26!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

JRich is inconsistent...but he towers over whoever will be defending him.

Golden State 107
Bulls 101

Curry with 21/9
Deng with 22/6/3

JRich with 29
Murphy with 16/14


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

I attended last yrs game at Golden State. If you recall, Skiles benched the whole starting 5 and played the bench for the rest of the game. PATHETIC! I didn't attend the game in Chicago and the Bulls won. I think I'm bad luck. Bulls win since I'm not going tonight. 

Bulls 95

Warriors 90


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls will win. 

Warriors are heavy favorites. 7 point spread.

the Bulls win beat the spread. and their butts.

bulls 103
GSW 91

This is urgent


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Oddly, nobody outside of the Bay Area or Chicago is going to care who wins this game.

This actually stacks up as an early "must win" game for the Bulls. It's an actual chance to win a game before the new year. It's on the road, and a circus trip game; a possible first such win since Phil Jackson left town.

On the optimistic side, the Bulls are still only 4 games out of the hunt for final playoff spot in the East.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Why do I get the feeling that you guys will build a 20 point lead by halftime, only ending up to lose the game by 2 pts... I hope you guys win though, of course  

Skiles should realize (among many other things) that a 0-5 team should have some changes to the line-up, and Deng should start.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The game tonight could be for showcasing. GS needs a big man. We need another tall SG.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The sooner we get Andres out of the starting lineup and so many minutes...the better.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Probably our most winnable game on this cursed road trip. The only positive if we lose, is it's one step closer to Skiles being fired and getting a real coach.

Oh yeah... Start Deng!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Warriors - 101
Bullies - 92

Hellooooooo 0-6...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

A must-win for us. A loss tonight and 0-11 along with a whole lot of sh*t is inevitable. Both teams stink but GS is still the significantly better team and we are playing a back to back road game. But i'm gonna be a homer this time.

Bulls 97
Warriors 94


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the bulls have not had an 0-6 start since 1967.


:|



ok. i think it comes down to who wants it more.

the warriors think that with the bulls and hornets comin' to town that their schedule is now "cushy".

*Tonight's opponent, Chicago, is winless, as are the New Orleans Hornets, who the Warriors play Tuesday. Memphis is 2-5 and the Clippers (5-3) represent the only team with a winning record.

Oh, and all four opponents will be playing the Warriors on the latter end of back-to-back games.

The cushiness is impossible to ignore, even for a team more absorbed in its own problems. It took the Warriors seven games to shoot better than 40 percent, and by the end of the eighth game, Montgomery had to abandon part of his screen-oriented offense.*




http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/chronicle/archive/2004/11/17/SPGO49ST3H1.DTL

*bulls win 102 - 96*


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

It may be early in the season for a conspiracy theory but here goes: the players want Skiles out, and will continue losing until he is out. 

Consider:
-They find a way to blow a 24 pt. lead against the Clipshow 
-3rd quarter collapse against Kings and poor play down the stretch in general, missed free throws, turnovers, etcetera. The Bulls mistakes are mainly mental mistakes, so the team is either opposed to winning or just a bunch of dunderheads. 
-Deng and Duhon have been our best players, who obviously would not be in on the conspiracy because they haven't gained the vets' trust yet (So Gordon still has no excuse for playing like crap)
-They know that Skiles is Paxson's guy, and the only way he gets fired is if they REALLY suck. Not 3-8. Not 2-9. These guys are shooting for 0-11, maybe even 0-20, and then they finally get their wish. Skiles is fired!

Seriously, no coach could actually be this bad. The players want him gone.

Thus, the Bulls lose again tonight and keep hope alive.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

CHICAGO'S FIRST WIN, HERE WE GO, I am saying it, guarenteeing it, Chicago will defeat Golden State tonight for our first win of the season


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls win, Hinrich high scorer.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Warriors 111
Bulls 96

JRich leads all with 28
DFish goes for 16 & 9

Curry leads Bulls with 18, but only 4 in the 2nd half as they forget to give him the ball after halftime.
Deng comes off the bench and impresses again, dropping 16.
Chandler continues to look better & better (meaning he'll prolly be wearing a different jersey soon... :sigh: )


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Bulls win, Hinrich high scorer.


Doubt that

Its gonna be either Deng or Eddy.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> The sooner we get Andres out of the starting lineup and so many minutes...the better.


Amen.

Too bad this is the second game of a back to back, but I'll predict in the Bulls favor none the less.
Bulls 99
GSW 91

Hinrich 21, 7 assists


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

A little trumpet solo for the national anthem. Done very nicely. 

Starting Lineups

For the Bulls

PG-Kirk Hinrich
SG-Eric Piatowski
SF-Andres Nocioni
PF-Tyson Chandler
C- Eddy Curry


And for the opposing Warriors 

PG-Speedy Claxton
SG-Jason Richardson
SF-Mike Dunleavy
PF-Troy Murphy
C- Clifford Robinson

The opening tip, after these messages !


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The opening tip goes to the Bulls, Chandler to Eddy to Kirk. Kirk to the wing, dribbling, into Eddy , turnover. Bad spacing by Kirk, set Eddy up for the turnover. He needs to backup. Murphy to Robinson for score. Nocioni has a bad pass to Chandler out of bounds. Dunleavy missed three point, Chandler rebound. Kirk Hinrich drives down the court misses the layup but is fouled by Speedy Claxton (1 PF)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Not an auspicious start.

Kirk to Eddy... Speedy steals from Eddy

Andres to Tyson... Tyson fumbles a totally good pass.

****.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> The opening tip goes to the Bulls, Chandler to Eddy to Kirk. Kirk to the wing, dribbling, into Eddy , turnover. Bad spacing by Kirk, set Eddy up for the turnover. He needs to backup. Murphy to Robinson for score. Nocioni has a bad pass to Chandler out of bounds. Dunleavy missed three point, Chandler rebound. Kirk Hinrich drives down the court misses the layup but is fouled by Speedy Claxton (1 PF)


Proof people can see the same thing and interpret it differently


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich makes good on the pair at the line. Murphy to Robinson for the good 2 point shot. 4-2 Warriors. Nocioni wild pull up shot over Troy Murphy 4 all. Richardson driving, Hinrich a cheap foul on the jumping Richardson. Kirk (1 PF) Richardson misses the first freethrow, and follows up with a 2nd miss. Chandler bobbles it but it falls into Curry's hands. Hinrich to Nocioni for the 3 pointer. 7-4 Bulls. Troy Murphy from the outside for a jumpshot.

Bulls Timeout

7-6 9:24 First Quarter Bulls Possesion


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Proof people can see the same thing and interpret it differently


Naw I was just talking to my dad, and saw the ball go flying out of bounds and the announce said Andres passed it.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

What was with that trap-door defense by Pike on JRich? My god. He just completely gave JRich the baseline...and then some.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich misses a shot off of a Chandler screen. Golden State rebound. Robinson miss, Chandler rebound. Claxton knocks a pass out of bounds. Chandler miss, Robinson knocks it out to Piatowski, who nails the 3. Claxton, is fouled by Hinrich. (2 PF) Richardson with the reverse layup. 10-8 Bulls. Hinrich runs from one side of the court to the other for the little lay in. Hinrich steals the ball, but loses it to Richardson who misses the layup. Speedy Claxton knocks the ball out. Duhon in for Hinrich.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Barnett thought it was a sweet pass too, and I think I agree, kind of looked like Chandler was making the cut to keep moving but not exactly expecting the pass to come.

Dude, what's up with Hinrich? 2 fouls already? Last time when I went to the game, he fouled out guarding Speedy, I don't think he's a good matchup. Barnett madea good point that hinrich uses his hands alot nad that's not oging to help him with the new rules.

J-Rich, what a klutz.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

**shudders**

This is Baaaad basketball folks...

Hinrich isn't even thinking about passing it to someone not immediately ready to score...they looked to be running some kind of play and Hinirch just held it and dribbled.

He scored, but...there hasn't been very good movement so far.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Naw I was just talking to my dad, and saw the ball go flying out of bounds and the announce said Andres passed it.


Not being critical, just pointing out how people can see things differently 

--------------

What I see is Andres kicking some ***


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Curry posts up, and lays it off the glass for 2. Claxton makes a pull up jumpshot from about the freethrow line. Curry posting up on Cliff Robinson, Robinson picks up a pushing foul. Duhon makes a floater over Troy Murphy 16-10 Bulls. Murphy drives down the lane for a floater. Nocioni slashes, and uses a pro hop for a little underhand lay in. Chandler steals the ball. Duhon to Piatowski for a wickedly missed 3 pointer. Richardson nails down a jumper. Curry spin move, Robinson foul (2 PF)


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Lol, Duhon can't chew gum and dribble at the same time. Davis with the porn stash.

Duhon looks pretty good.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Cheaney picks up a foul trying to fight through a Tyson Chandler screen. Curry called for traveling after bobbling a ball, and just was not able to re-establish himself. Nocioni flops, and draws an offensive foul on Calbert Cheaney who now has 2 personal fouls. Eddy Curry illegal screen. That is Deng's fault for not allowing Eddy to setup.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Did Curry just get a big stupid looking tatoo on his neck?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

My god, the driving from the elbow thing is just not working for Curry. 2 quick travels, yeesh.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Curry with 4 turnovers in 8 minutes. Thats hilarious.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Seriously, why dont they just get curry the ball on every position. ****in stupid.... he can kill robinson and davis.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Troy Murphy nails a 3 pointer, one point game. Curry with a traveling. Can't really blame him, Garnett, Kobe, Shaq, Dirk all use that move. Richardson pulls up for a long 2. Deng miss shot. Duhon breaks up the Warriors fast break. Jason Richardsom makes a 3 pointer, he has 9 points on 4-5 shooting. Eddy Curry makes a shot along the baseline. Richardson makes a Michael Jordan esque jumpshot. Curry misses, while being triple teamed. No one was in position for him to pass it out. Curry foul, timeout.

24-20 Golden State 2:27


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I think Eddy Curry has shaved two years off my life expectancy, at least.

There's his size...his speed...the talent just bubbling under the surface...

And then there's stupid fouls and turnovers.
And there's a LOT of stupid fouls and turnovers.

This is really frustrating.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Did Curry just get a big stupid looking tatoo on his neck?


yep, but at least it's not a question mark


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Who started at center and pg for the warriors today?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Calbert Cheaney picks up his 3rd foul, with an offensive one. Luol Deng is fouled by Troy Murphy, Deng will go to the line. He swishes the first free throw with eaze. Then the 2nd !!! Murphy missed, Chandlr was hacked on the rebound, tons of misses, Dale Davis ends up getting fouled on the play by Antonio Davis.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

The Deng J-Rich matchup is interesting, J-Rich played frontcourt alot before the NBA even some pivot as a amateur, and we all know Deng has played some post. 

I think Duhon is a pretty good defender, he's got happy feet and doesn't use his hands much.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Kirk to the wing, dribbling, into Eddy , turnover. Bad spacing by Kirk, set Eddy up for the turnover. He needs to backup.





> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Curry called for traveling after bobbling a ball, and just was not able to re-establish himself.





> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Eddy Curry illegal screen. That is Deng's fault for not allowing Eddy to setup.





> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Curry with a traveling. Can't really blame him, Garnett, Kobe, Shaq, Dirk all use that move.





> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Curry misses, while being triple teamed. No one was in position for him to pass it out.


Bias are we?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dale Davis splits freethrow, Nocioni the rebound. Fisher knocks the ball out of bounds. Duhon to Chandler BRICK. Richardson miss, Nocioni rebound. Offensive foul on Luol Deng.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

let's hope duhon "Happy Feet" are contagious


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Davis miss, another rebound by the mean green rebound machine known as Andres Nocioni. Othello Harrington throws the ball out of bounds trying to draw a foul. Fisher bounces in a 3. Deng a stupid 3 point shot, missed bounced over the backboard. Isn't this what Paxson traded Crawford away for. Richardson air balls, bounces off some Bulls heads out of bounds. Najera miss, Duhon misses a 3/4 court shot.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*First Quarter Report* 

27-22 Golden St. Leading the Bulls

_Goldent St._ 

Jason Richardson 11 Pts 5-8 FG



_Chicago_ 

Andres Nocioni 7 Pts, 4 Rebs, 2 Ast

The Bulls are not playing good as a TEAM.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Davis miss, rebounds himself, out to Richardson who misses it out of bounds. Najera fouls Luol Deng off the ball. Deng missed, tipped out to Nocioni, Richardson gets a foul, Kirk Hinrich entering back in the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Antoni Davis bounces in a fadeaway shot. Richardson finds a cutting Dunleavy who is fouled by Antonio Davis. He nails the first free throw. Swishes the 2nd. Harrington gets clobbered in the post and is going to the line.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

I like Duhon-Hinrich, Kirk immediately lost J-Rich for a sec once he was subbed in. The guy is much quicker without the ball.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

He makes both at the line. Foyle miss, Deng rebound. Deng cuts throught the lane, is blocked but recovers and makes it with his left hand, great play. Dunleavy miss, Davis rebound. Hinrich miss 3 pointer just drives up and shoots it. Real stupid this kids a scrub, he is doing exactly what Crawford got shipped out for. Dunleavy makes it. GS steals it, Fisher for 3. Hinrich makes a shot off of a Davis screen. Murhpy gets called for the charge.

Timeout

8:38 2nd Quarter 34-30 Warriors.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Some very interesting first-quarter comments from Jim Barnett, the Warriors' long-time color analyst.

-- Can't for the life of him why the Bulls aren't better utilizing Curry and Chandler. They should be running more and establishing both in deep low-post positions, not out high (said this during Curry's little turnover fest).

-- Hinrich plays defense with his hands and thus will struggle with fouls under the new rules unless he makes significant adjustments.

-- Loves Deng.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

That reverse lay-up by Deng was sweeeeeet. Nice drive by Dunleavy to lay-up too, a little flashback here.

Refs are really calling this game tight. It's kind of a pain in the arse.

Nice defensive possession by these Bulls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon missed 3, Davis tips it out of bounds. Murphy miss, Deng rebound. Adonal Foyle gets a foul off the ball. Davis makes a jumpshot. Duhon fouls Speedy Claxton.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Duhon is going to have to learn to shoot if he is ever to be better than a sub.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Claxton makes a jumpshot, after getting Duhon in the air. Duhon missed 3 in the corner. Claxton gets the ball to roll in. Hinrich missed floater. Jason Richardson did a Kobe move and scores in the lane. 

40-32 6:08 2nd Quarter Warriors Lead.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Kirk Duhon backcourt looks awful when Duhon is the off-gurd on the play though, don't know that I'd ever run a play like that with those two on the court.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> I think Duhon is a pretty good defender, he's got happy feet and doesn't use his hands much.


Sorry, but Duhon is getting owned out there by the Warriors.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

NOTE TO SKILES:

Put Curry and Chandler in, we have no low post presence on offense or defense. Curry is the third best rebounder on this team behind Chandler and Nocioni. Antonio Davis and Othello Harrington just have butter fingers.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Also, why is Tyson sitting behind Othella right now? 

Tyson should play over Othella at any time that he's not in major foul trouble or absolutely dying of exhaustion.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry, but Duhon is getting owned out there by the Warriors.


Yeah you're right, but I haven't seen anyon stay in front of Claxton yet in this game. He's en fuego rightn ow.

Did the Bulls wrong him or something? He was pretty good against them in that GS home game last season.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon commits a foul, Chandler and Piatowski coming back in the game. Claxton miss, ball bounces last touched by some invisible Bull I can't see so GS's ball. Traveling on Richardson. Deng miss, Murphy rebound. Warriors miss, Bulls ball. Travel Luol Deng.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Seriously, why isn't Curry in!!!? He can be dominating the warriors.

God, I can't stand Skiles.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls rebound. Piatowski makes a fade away jumper inside. Claxton is fouled by Hinrich. Gordon finally in. Eddy should be in, he is our 2nd best defensive player.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Piatowski, fouls Jason Richardson. CLANK, thats the sound of the rim as Richardson misses the first freethrow. Unfortunately he makes the 2nd. Gordon, is so quick, just drives past 3 guys for a lay in. Gordon fouls Claxton.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Eddy should be in, he is our 2nd best defensive player.


That is truly scary


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> Yeah you're right, but I haven't seen anyon stay in front of Claxton yet in this game. He's en fuego rightn ow.
> 
> Did the Bulls wrong him or something? He was pretty good against them in that GS home game last season.


Lol, it gets worse and worse! Claxton is unstoppable!

(nice move by Gordon, though...)


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

See, KH fouls Speedy the moment they switch defensively, then Gorond fouls Speedy next possession. They have absaolutely no confidence in their help D.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Claxton makes the first. He also makes the 2nd. Chandler has an array of misses, and JRICH travels. Deng a little bruised. Piatowski inside to Nocioni who lays it in. Claxton makes a tough jumper over Gordon. Gordon gets an offensive foul off his spin move.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

How come all these scrubs always have their best games against us :sigh:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Craig Claxton just crossed over Ben Gordon to a different dimension. Holy crap.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sisse nails a jumpshot. Piatowski nails a quick Crawdaddy 3. Big Ben, gets a reach foul (3 PF)

Timeout 

2:28 2nd Quarter Warriors lead.

Second timeout with 2:28 left in the quarter this game


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I've always loved Big Red, but Kerr is reaching Haray Caray territory these days. They put in Ansu Sesay and after about a five or six second pause, Kerr spits out "Ansooo Seeesay." And nothing else. Wayne ignores him and keeps on calling the game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy this team commits a lot of dumb fouls.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I told you all Kirk Hinrich was overrated last year. No one believed me when I said Hinrich was a bad defensive player, but now that the game is being called the right way guess what, whose on the bench with 3 fouls. Hinrich is the defensive equivelent of Ben Gordon.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Now Gordon fouls Claxton AGAIN.

I know I'm driving this into the ground, but Duhon actually covered him the best I think, although that's not saying much. 

Rest of Warriors look like crap though. They're just winning because of Speedy and they're keeping the Bulls off the boards. 

Bulls perimeter guys need to setup the interior pass better, they don't do enough work getting a nice angle inside. Don't know if that's their fault or the plays they're running though.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Boy this team commits a lot of dumb fouls.


Don't they lead the league in fouls?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Claxton makes a pair at the line. Chandler fouled by Claxton down low. Makes the first free throw. Miesses the 2nd Nocioni rebound, Chandler is swatted by JRICH, Deng strips Dunleavy up to Duhon for a layin. Warriors throw the ball away.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Chandler's post move emphatically blocked by . . . Cliff Robinson? Isn't he 37?

Ugh.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Noticed a defensive adjustment on Speedy by Duhon, played off him a good 4 feet. That's how you guard him, he's got a tremendous first step, but Speedy does not have the range. No need to guard him so closely behind the arc.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I like Duhon, let's get that clear.

But this game hasn't been his best on either end, in my opinion.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon throws it away, Claxton scores. Robinson knocks it away from Chandler. Duhon miss. We will have a Chandler-Sesay tip off. Chandler wins. Duhon misses a layup, and knocks it away from Richardson.

Golden State 20 second Timeout


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good grief.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Sloppy sloppy sloppy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Robinson miss, Sesay offensive rebound and lays it in. GS steal makes a 3. Nocioni full court miss.

56-44 Warriors


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

See....what happened...there was...uh...damn.

That sequence to end the half? Brutal.


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

:upset:


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

why does it take so long to win.??????????// **** the management


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

What a disgusting ****ing end to the half.

Hey, everyone who's preaching patience and saying it'll all come together, we're now down 12 to the only team we have a chance of beating on this trip. Is it okay to worry yet?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> why does it take so long to win.??????????// **** the management


No we got a playoff caliber team, just we have a coach that doesn't put the right guys in the game.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

We're lucky we're not losing by a thousand points.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> Noticed a defensive adjustment on Speedy by Duhon, played off him a good 4 feet. That's how you guard him, he's got a tremendous first step, but Speedy does not have the range. No need to guard him so closely behind the arc.


Good call, yeah I noticed Duhon back off. However, it also seemed a bit out of intimidation/fear and not all out of planning. 

"Good God, Claxton has it again...what can I do?"


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

If the bulls lose tonight , I will no longer supports this team


----------



## ogbullzfan (Mar 9, 2004)

14 TO?!?!?!?!?


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

youre a moron if you think that. who is our go to guy? who on this team would be a starter elsewherE? we;re starting patiakowski for god sakes


> No we got a playoff caliber team, just we have a coach that doesn't put the right guys in the game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I know the Spurs don't sit their best player as much as the Bulls do theirs. Eddy only playing 10 minutes, and when given the ball in the post, good things were happening. Scott Skiles is a stupid moron. He has to realize that there is no such thing as Jedi Mind Games.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Man alive, that was a seriously mental inbounds. Duhon is totally ignorant of the defense lurking, pass is up on his shoulder rather than in front of him. Nice going guys, mother of pearl. 

This would probably cue Doug Collins to go on for 10 minutes about how bad the Bulls closed that quarter, and how important this is.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk was an average nba starter last season when played good basketball. Now w/o JC to take the pressure off him, he's just getting exposed as a slow footed PG who can't shoot a decent percentage. But u still won't see Skiles uttering a single word against him....or most biased fans for that matter. Can u imagine JC played this poorly?? OMG, a million sign and trade scenarios would've been posted by now and he would've been blamed for every freakin' loss.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> What a disgusting ****ing end to the half.
> 
> Hey, everyone who's preaching patience and saying it'll all come together, we're now down 12 to the only team we have a chance of beating on this trip. Is it okay to worry yet?


No, not just yet.







Okay, now you can start worrying.

:upset:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are struggling in all kinds of situation...thats a bad bad sign, anyway it´s gonna be a long long season.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think there's any truth to this, but it's kind of funny to note that Curry has played like a slug against teams he's been linked to in trade talks. You'd almost think he wanted to make sure they had no interest in him


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> youre a moron if you think that. who is our go to guy? who on this team would be a starter elsewherE? we;re starting patiakowski for god sakes


Curry is our go to guy (doesn't play though, bad coaching)

Curry, Chandler, and Deng would start pretty much anywhere. Ben Gordon, Piatowski, and Hinrich may start on a few teams.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> We're lucky we're not losing by a thousand points.


Golden State is awful, really, really awful.

They'll be better with Pietrus, I do believe, because their man defense is horrendous. He'll help that. 

That Foyle contract, though? My goodness...Foyle probably didn't even use an agent. He's a genius...he probably just sat across from Mullin and tricked the brute into the deal.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why has Tyson Chandler taken twice as many shots as Eddy? Thats not how you win.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

What an ugly half for the bulls. Turnovers galore. Bad Defense all around.

Deng had 4 turnovers...very un-Deng-like.

Curry had 4 turnovers in less then 10 minutes!!!

Other then Nocioni and a couple of outside shots by PIke there has been nothing good from this team this half.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Why has Tyson Chandler taken twice as many shots as Eddy? Thats not how you win.


Slugga, I'm as big a Curry supporter (enabler?) as anyone.

But if you watched him turn the ball over and travel and...

I mean...c'mon man! You know he was playing like crap out there!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Whatever happened Shinky? :laugh:. He's been MIA every since the season began.

With the way he kissed Skiles, Paxson and Kirk's a**, u would think he was on their payroll or something. So how does it feel like to continuously get our as*es kicked by 'playing the right way'?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> Golden State is awful, really, really awful.
> ...


Man, I have such a love-hate relationship with Adonal. He sucks and that contract is the equivalent of setting money on fire, but his webiste is soooo awesome. Have you been to www.adonalfoyle.com? So much unintentional comedy to be found.



And to those who are looking for Curry, I don't think Curry was playing so hot, did you miss him getting killed by bigs hitting perimeter jumpers when he wouldn't guard them? 
Combine that with the turnovers and he's played pretty weak IMO.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Curry is our go to guy (doesn't play though, bad coaching)
> ...


Were you watching the 1st half? Did you see all of Curry's mistakes??

There is no way Gordon starts on any other NBA team..maybe the bobcats. Gordon looks lost out there on offense and defense.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

why is skiles playing hinrich and curry so little today?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

The Eddy Curry Trade Stock Market is taking a little dip tonight. Hopefully since this is a late game not many people will see it.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> why is skiles playing hinrich and curry so little today?


Curry= Tons of screw-ups on Off and Def

Hinrich=foul trouble like always.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Were you watching the 1st half? Did you see all of Curry's mistakes??
> ...


This is what happens when you destroy the man's confidence and are drafted by a ****ty organization. 

The Bulls are a disgrace to the NBA, Post-MJ. Just a running gag.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> Golden State is awful, really, really awful.
> ...


But you should see the Jib on that dude... easily one of the top 5 in the league. A perennial 1st team All-Jibber*

* Not to be confused with perennial 1st team All-NBAer Kareem Abdul Jabbar.

----------------

I'm going to have a hard time not falling off the wagon during the second half.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> Slugga, I'm as big a Curry supporter (enabler?) as anyone.
> ...


Well why would any sane player pass it to him that far out? Curry is a lowpost player he should get the ball in the lowpost, not when he is running into his position.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> why is skiles playing hinrich and curry so little today?


Curry has a friggin ton of turnovers and has done little to establish himself against a team with a tiny frontline.

Hinrich has been saddled (as usual) with foul trouble, which, according to a very respected TV analyst, Jim Barnett, a pretty objective outside observer, is due to his tendency to play defense with his hands, not his feet.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> 
> 
> Well why would any sane player pass it to him that far out? Curry is a lowpost player he should get the ball in the lowpost, not when he is running into his position.


I agree on this, but man, he was playing just plain dumb out there. Maybe he's just trying to make too much happen, but whatever it is it ain't good.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Murphy makes a jumpshot. Curry stripped in the post by Robinson, great defensive play. Murphy nails a jumpshot. Eddy Curry called for a moving screen. These wing players need to let the guy giving the screen to get set. Richardson nails a corner 3. Chandler loses the ball. Claxton missed 3, Chandler rebound. Hinrich bricked 3, what a suprise. Cliff Robinson for 3.

66-44 Warriors lead

Timeout.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Murphy makes a jumpshot. Curry stripped in the post by Robinson, great defensive play. Murphy nails a jumpshot. Eddy Curry called for a moving screen. These wing players need to let the guy giving the screen to get set. Richardson nails a corner 3. Chandler loses the ball. Claxton missed 3, Chandler rebound. Hinrich bricked 3, what a suprise. Cliff Robinson for 3.

66-44 Warriors lead

Timeout.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This game is Officially TO UGLY TO PLAY BY PLAY


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

7 damn turnovers for curry in 13 minutes. That is not a good ratio at all.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Golden State looks like Sacramento of ltwo years ago.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in /home2/basketba/public_html/forum/admin/db_mysql.php on line 40

Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in /home2/basketba/public_html/forum/admin/db_mysql.php on line 40

Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in /home2/basketba/public_html/forum/admin/db_mysql.php on line 40

Warning: mysql_connect(): Too many connections in /home2/basketba/public_html/forum/admin/db_mysql.php on line 40

You guys need to get a few more hamsters.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Just horrible body language from the Bulls. 

Luol Deng and Ben Gordon, welcome to the NBA.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I am shocked how poor you guys are playing....On paper you look to have a decent squad..Down 20 to the warriors???

Are curry and chandler all hype or does Skiles just blow as a coach???


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> I am shocked how poor you guys are playing....On paper you look to have a decent squad..Down 20 to the warriors???
> 
> Are curry and chandler all hype or does Skiles just blow as a coach???


It's the organization.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> Are curry and chandler all hype or does Skiles just blow as a coach???


I think it is fair to say it is a combination of both.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

"You can't flag the king!"

:laugh:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hehe, just came in and checked the score..
Looking good I see.

:uhoh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

its really suprising...clearly management has traded away a near allstar team,but your personel is not bad..this loss if you should lose,is the kind of loss that will cost a coach his job


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

That was the a nice demo of +/- by Curry there to open the half, he starts, has what like 3 or 4 turnovers and Cliff nails a stream of open jumpers out on the perimeter. Must of been -10.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Hehe, just came in and checked the score..
> Looking good I see.
> 
> :uhoh:


Jalen Rose with another fourth-quarter explosion tonight, but the Raptors lose in the final minutes to the Nuggets. Rose and Carmelo combined for more than 30 free-throw attempts.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Chandler gets another embarrassing rejection, gets the ball back off a Hinrich steal, then promptly turns the ball over.

What a horrible game for Chandler--no impact on either end, refuses to chase Troy Murphy out to 20 feet . . . based on the back-to-back I'm going to go out on a limb and say Chandler still has a lot of work to do on building up his body and his stamina.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Jalen Rose with another fourth-quarter explosion tonight, but the Raptors lose in the final minutes to the Nuggets. Rose and Carmelo combined for more than 30 free-throw attempts.


I just saw that, yea he had like 13 at the half and I check it now and he finished with 30.

We could use some scoring like that now it looks like, wow.

15/16 from the line too.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Mini run by the Bulls, Duhon, Nocioni, Chandler, Griffin? in. Claxton out.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I said it at the beginning of the season this team would be lucky to win 25 games. Now I'm changing it to 15 wins. At least those teams had Brand, Mercer and Artest - who could all score. This team has nobody u can count on even for 15 a night. Plus our coach is a moron, EVEN WORSE THEN FLOYD.

And to think some people were actually predicting 35-36 wins with an outside chance at the postseason :laugh:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The only guy with proven scoring talent on this squad is Eddy and he can't be counted on till the the Bulls are mathematically eliminated.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Sure seems like we should have some sort of inside game if they want to win. But no, they just chuck up 3's and 20 foot jumpers.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleDouble</b>!
> The only guy with proven scoring talent on this squad is Eddy and he can't be counted on till the the Bulls are mathematically eliminated.


That is as depressing as it is true.

One silver lining, I guess -- the Bulls should be mathematically eliminated pretty early. Mid-January, maybe?


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Sorry, I disappeared there for a while. I was banging my hand with a hammer (literally!) and, therefore, enjoying myself more than I would have been watching the beginning of the third quarter...

MDC...I have been to Adonal's site and, weird thing is, _I_ wanted to send him a million dollars via PayPal...hmm...

Sigh. To watch...or to bang hand? 

To adonalfoyle.com I go!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

someone please pull duhon aside and say no more threes. someone? please?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> someone please pull duhon aside and say no more threes. someone? please?


No **** wow..
I can see one here and there, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Sure as hell does not seem like they are hitting over 43% of their shots. Seems more like 30%.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> someone please pull duhon aside and say no more threes. someone? please?


Why, he's got a good a chance as anyone to hit 1 out of 5 every once in a while like the rest of the squad...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

:laugh: 

Warriors announcers talking about what a rampant, Harry Caray-style homer Red Kerr is.

Beautiful.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Once more i would like to know where deng has been all game. 18 minutes is not nearly the amount he should be getting a game. More like 30-36 a game.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

A Block on Claxton?

wow.

Merry Christmas Kirky....


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*A few minutes ago..*

Me: "Someone get Duhon the **** outta there."
My roommate: "Someone shoot Duhon in the face so he never comes back."

:laugh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hinrich will really have to adjust to the new defensive rules, he is in way too much foul trouble. He has fouled out of 3 of every 5 games, and is headed for 4/6? Whats the record for most foul outs in a season? On the bright side, He had 12 turnovers in his 1st two games, and he only has 7 in the last four. Thats one of the things I said he had to work on, and he certainly has done a better job there. 

This team sounds bad. Skiles deserves all the blame, there is no reason a team this talented should be losing like this.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Once more i would like to know where deng has been all game. 18 minutes is not nearly the amount he should be getting a game. More like 30-36 a game.


Deng has struggled big time out there. 5 turnovers, not making good decisions out there. I hope he gets back in the game, but this might j ust be an off night hfor Deng.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: A few minutes ago..*



> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> Me: "Someone get Duhon the **** outta there."
> My roommate: "Someone shoot Duhon in the face so he never comes back."
> 
> :laugh:


Seems like Duhon's shooting is the reason why it's hard to justify starting him. The man couldn't water if he fell out of a boat.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> :laugh:
> 
> Warriors announcers talking about what a rampant, Harry Caray-style homer Red Kerr is.
> ...


Man, Barnett and Giggles are all over the place right now, talking about anything but the game, it's almost as if they turned around or something or are in the john.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ben Gordon, freed from Skiles's bush-league, pinch-loaf, patchwork sets and just playing ball, has knocked down three in a row.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Hinrich will really have to adjust to the new defensive rules, he is in way too much foul trouble. He has fouled out of 3 of every 5 games, and is headed for 4/6? Whats the record for most foul outs in a season? On the bright side, He had 12 turnovers in his 1st two games, and he only has 7 in the last four. Thats one of the things I said he had to work on, and he certainly has done a better job there.
> 
> This team sounds bad. Skiles deserves all the blame, there is no reason a team this talented should be losing like this.


What happened to your sig John? Just teasing...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: A few minutes ago..*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Seems like Duhon's shooting is the reason why it's hard to justify starting him. The man couldn't water if he fell out of a boat.


I agree, I love the way he runs the offense, but his shooting is atrocious, and his defense has been really poor too.
I was suprised, because I had the impression he was a good defender.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Gordon a beauty drive and drop to Davis for an easy dunk.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Ben Gordon, freed from Skiles's bush-league, pinch-loaf, patchwork sets and just playing ball, has knocked down three in a row.


He's going to be good, just with another team. This organization is too dysfunctional for anyone to operate in, unless you're handed the job.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

At least Gordon is showing signs of life!


:gopray:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> Deng has struggled big time out there. 5 turnovers, not making good decisions out there. I hope he gets back in the game, but this might j ust be an off night hfor Deng.


I am not a fan of skiles sit them while they are struggling theory. If you leave them out there they will eventually overcome it.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> What happened to your sig John? Just teasing...


Tears.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: A few minutes ago..*



> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, I love the way he runs the offense, but his shooting is atrocious, and his defense has been really poor too.
> I was suprised, because I had the impression he was a good defender.


It's not that. If you can't make shots to keep people honest, then when guys go back at him, even if they score once or two or even 3 times, if Duhon made a shot, it wouldn't be so bad.

However if his man has 15 points overall and he has 2, damn, that's a killer night in and night out.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Tears.


I for one, am glad you took it out.
Makin me look bad.

:laugh:


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Ben Gordon, freed from Skiles's bush-league, pinch-loaf, patchwork sets and just playing ball, has knocked down three in a row.


So it was Skiles fault that Gordon was shooting 28% coming into this game?

Skiles might be the anti-christ but not all the problems associated w/ this team are his fault.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://adonalfoyle.com/FC_poetry_corner.shtml#sun 

classic find.

*A Place of Mystery*

_Of time and place without a name 
Narrow paths and winding roads,
Of secrets old and filled with shame, 
A falling star that no man hoards. 

If I sound foolish, cold and bleak, 
Judge me not with hate or scorn, 
Pity me. I fear what I seek, 
Unleash the raging passions born.

How many went to that raw place?
Where airballs and injuries roam.
Even a child must run this race, 
To conquer thee, the masses moan.

I end this query with shame and fear
But look, there, nearer to the clear... _


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Atleast I always have the Spurs and Clippers to fall back on. It might be time to move on to supporting those teams until Skiles is gone. I'm not even sure this team is playing well enough to beat half the teams in the ACC this year.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> So it was Skiles fault that Gordon was shooting 28% coming into this game?
> ...


Dude, I'm just saying. A coach's job is to get the most out of his players. Maybe Skiles isn't doing such a great job of that with Gordon. 

The fact that Skiles then also comes down harshly on Ben in the press just shows how utterly out of his league Skiles is as an NBA coach. He should be coaching hoops and wrestling at a Div III school in northern Indiana.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> http://adonalfoyle.com/FC_poetry_corner.shtml#sun
> 
> classic find.
> ...


That is freaking beautiful. I just soiled my jib.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> http://adonalfoyle.com/FC_poetry_corner.shtml#sun
> 
> classic find.
> ...


See what I mean, that's got to be worht a year of his contract alone.

In other news, Bulls help defense is baad. I don't think they are that bad of individual defenders, but the perimeter guys get in trouble because they try to do too much to compensate.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Kirks First Double- Double of the season


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Gordon 10mins 12 pts
Thats not the whole story but its not too bad


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> Kirks First Double- Double of the season


I'll file this nugget under "Deck Chairs, Titanic, Rearranging".


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

We could probably bring in Skiles and Paxson as players and they'd be better then some of our current roster.

Hell, bring Cartwright too, him and AD are probably on the same level.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm just saying. A coach's job is to get the most out of his players.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=125178&forumid=27


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I'll probably be labeled a SKiles apologist, but i dont care. I didnt think BC should have been fired when he was, and i think the calls for Skiles head are just as silly.

Will you guys look @ our roster? Watch the game. Curry was god awful out there, Chandler looked lost, Hinrich wasnt anything special, the list can go on and on. 

I know it's easy to blame the coach, but for god's sake some of you act like if we had Anyone but Skiles we would be winning these games. 

Is it skiles fault that eddy constantly gets called for Offensive fouls ?

Is it Skiles fault that Eddy cant find his man on defense?

Skiles might have rotation problems and problems dealing w/ underachieving players, but in teh final analysis, this teeam doesnt suck because Skiles is coaching it. We suck, because we just plainly suck.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

How does griffin look out there?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mgolding</b>!
> How does griffin look out there?


nothing special. His shooting is hurting my eyes.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> I'll probably be labeled a SKiles apologist, but i dont care. I didnt think BC should have been fired when he was, and i think the calls for Skiles head are just as silly.
> 
> Will you guys look @ our roster? Watch the game. Curry was god awful out there, Chandler looked lost, Hinrich wasnt anything special, the list can go on and on.
> ...


:greatjob: 

Don't sweat the criticism...it shows you whose worth reading and who belongs on the ignore list.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Haven't been watching the game, (I'd rather watch a Craig Krenzel and Jonathon Quinn shoot out during warm ups) but I got a question from looking at the box score...

...did Ben Gordon REALLY score 12 pts. in 2 minutes?


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

full timeouts = prolonging the pain


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=125178&forumid=27


This is just more evidence that Paxson and Skiles need to be AD and coach, respectively, at a Division III college in Indiana.

The best way to teach a young NBA player about the game is to have him be part of a competitive, winning tradition. Their skills should be nutured and developed. They should be encouraged and supported, not angrily and brusquely insulted via the media.

The desperate, overarching, ultimate, and only goal the Bulls need to have right now is to win basketball games. That's it. No year-long "breaking in" period, no "play the right way" horse****. Just win some games.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> Haven't been watching the game, (I'd rather watch a Craig Krenzel and Jonathon Quinn shoot out during warm ups) but I got a question from looking at the box score...
> 
> ...did Ben Gordon REALLY score 12 pts. in 2 minutes?


No.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> The best way to teach a young NBA player about the game is to have him be part of a competitive, winning tradition.


Hey...I agree.

But Skiles and Pax's bar is set much lower.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Guys, we just lost to a really bad team. I guess the only thing you can say about us is that we haven't made any bad signings. Foyle can't even play basketball and he's getting the MLE. Murphy's extension is ridiculous for his ability level. JRich's extension is fine though.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

*Refresh the legs*

We need to keep our players fresh for your first encounter against the bobcats. I think we'll keep that one with in 10pts. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> http://adonalfoyle.com/FC_poetry_corner.shtml#sun
> 
> classic find.
> ...


Best post EVER.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey...I agree.
> ...


Skiles and Pax are living in a Lake Wobegon fantasy world. I keep waiting to see Wally Cleaver suit up for the Bulls at the 2 some night.

Here in the real world, we're 0-6, 0-34 on the circus trip (simply unbelievable), and 0-11+ is looming.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Funny---despite it all...I think in the end this willl turn out to be a good team.

Bookmark this post.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Stats that stick out:

Curry's 7 To's in 17 minutes 

Hinrich 10 assists. How did that happen? must be a misprint.

Pike, 5-6 FG, 3/4 3p

I was watching part of the Denver-Raps game and saw they have a promotion for the Bulls game this friday: 4 tix, 4 pepsi, 4 slices of pizza, $10 gift cert. to ESPN zone for 59 bucks. 

Still not enough i say to get someone in the Pepsi Center to watch the Bulls play the Nugs.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> Hinrich 10 assists. How did that happen?


Dude doesn't know whether to pass or shoot.

When he passes...good things happen.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> Stats that stick out:
> 
> Curry's 7 To's in 17 minutes
> ...


How much is airfare to Denver?????
That deal is sweet...at the United Center, four pepsi's alone is more than $59...easy.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Guys, we just lost to a really bad team. I guess the only thing you can say about us is that we haven't made any bad signings. Foyle can't even play basketball and he's getting the MLE. Murphy's extension is ridiculous for his ability level. JRich's extension is fine though.


The only thing the Bulls have going for them is that a clean slate is within sight.

They should essentially lose as many games as possible this year, end up with one of the worst two or three records and hope for luck in Secaucus, let Curry and Chandler walk, and just start all over with a new management team that hopefully can actually deliver some free agents. 

A core of Hiny + Gordon + Deng + Focker + a top 3 pick in 2005 + a big name free agent or two seems better than what we've got.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> Focker


Who's that? Well if you can sign curry for cheap then its better then just letting him go for nothing. THere is no better replacement in the draft at center nor on the bulls bench. Gordon is starting to look good, god does this guy have killer moves. ITs just hard right now when the entire team is in a big shooting funk.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Who's that?


I like to refer to Andres Nocioni as "Focker" because of his game's spastic resemblance to the pool scene in "Meet the Parents."

I tried the same thing with Fizer, but it went nowhere. I am determined to make it work this time.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> No.


*******s...

:upset:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> I like to refer to Andres Nocioni as "Focker" because of his game's spastic resemblance to the pool scene in "Meet the Parents."
> ...


:laugh: yeah it seems like that at times. Nocioni is a good basketball player but at times he tries way to much.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon had 12 points in 12 minutes on 5-11 shooting (2-4 3PT), which was great. He picked up 5 fouls as well, however.

Neat phenomenon -- online boxscore


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

PM me for the goods. but why would you want it?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Any postgame comments by Skiles? listening to ESPN 1000 i havent heard a peep.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> http://adonalfoyle.com/FC_poetry_corner.shtml#sun
> 
> classic find.
> ...


Sweet Jesus, that's beyond awful. Now I know why they invented the barf emoticon. :hurl:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> 
> 
> How much is airfare to Denver?????
> That deal is sweet...at the United Center, four pepsi's alone is more than $59...easy.


Are you kidding? How can they get away with charging those prices if the team is so horrible?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Jalen Rose with another fourth-quarter explosion tonight, but the Raptors lose in the final minutes to the Nuggets. Rose and Carmelo combined for more than 30 free-throw attempts.


yeah , that trade looks better and better every day.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> I was watching part of the Denver-Raps game and saw they have a promotion for the Bulls game this friday: 4 tix, 4 pepsi, 4 slices of pizza, $10 gift cert. to ESPN zone for 59 bucks.
> ...


 I was going to go but my buddy refuses to watch the Bulls after I've drug him the last 2 Bulls/Nuggets games. Even if I had 3 friends willing to watch the Bulls, I think there might be better ways to spend 15 bucks.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Guys, we just lost to a really bad team. I guess the only thing you can say about us is that we haven't made any bad signings. Foyle can't even play basketball and he's getting the MLE. Murphy's extension is ridiculous for his ability level. JRich's extension is fine though.


Unfortunately for JRich, it's not in his contract that other teams will guard him with Eric Piatkowski every night.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> The only thing the Bulls have going for them is that a clean slate is within sight.


So is Kurt Thomas :|

--------------

I have to admit it... I fell asleep sometime into the 3rd quarter. Just a brutal game for us. :no:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Man, do I get aggravated during Official Game Threads. I might have to hook myself up to a blood-pressure monitor during the Nuggets game.


----------

